# Create an Invisible Folder



## adiCted (Oct 11, 2007)

*You ever have a folder on your computer that you really dont want any one to find? You can make this folder hidden but then you have to un-hide all the folders when ever you want to find it. So how can you make a folder truly invisible? Follow these simple steps and your unmentionables will stay that way.*

1. Right click where ever you want the invisible folder to be and select create a new folder.
2. Right Click on the folder and hit rename. Erase the name of the folder so there is nothing there.

3. If you try to stop here windows will tell you that you need to provide a name. So to get around this… with the name field still active hold down ALT and press 0160 on the number pad (make sure Num Lock is on), release alt
 _You should now have a blank name with nothing but a folder next to it_

4. Now click on the nameless folder and right click. Select Properties.

*www.iambetterthanu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/step4.jpg

5. Go to the Customize tab.

*www.iambetterthanu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/step5.jpg

6. Find and press the Change Icon button. Scroll through the icons until you find one that has no image.

*www.iambetterthanu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/step6.jpg

7. Hit OK and you have an invisible folder!

*www.iambetterthanu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/invisible.jpg

With the invisible folder you can hide what ever undesirables you have. Be it video games at work, pictures of your family or anything else you can think of “wink”.

The folder will show up for a brief second if you put it on your desktop. For that reason it might be smart to place it inside a folder or amongst a group of folders.

Happy Hiding!


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 11, 2007)

Ancient trick.Not very effective too.try ctrl+A and your "hidden" folder trick is done for right there..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 11, 2007)

yup, using da trick for uears to hide undesirables in college lab PCs. But even a refresh cud reveal the hidden ones.


----------



## Ron (Oct 12, 2007)

Well Explained


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 12, 2007)

verrryyyy old trick....but very nicly presented....good job dude


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 12, 2007)

Quite old trick , but  good try.......


----------



## kushals (Oct 14, 2007)

very very good trick quite impressed,where did u learnt it from.


----------



## john3488 (Oct 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 15, 2007)

old 1


----------



## techram (Oct 18, 2007)

I couldnot get your explanation, can you explain  step by step?


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 18, 2007)

He _*HAS*_ explained it step by step.The explanation couldn't have been simpler than it is now..


----------



## rohan (Oct 19, 2007)

the same article on some blog made it to the digg top 10 recently.


----------



## New (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice one..
Frankly speaking i did't know this


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2007)

old school stuff...
how do you think several schools have music blaring in their computers even though music is banned? we go to great lenghts - even hide it INSIDE THE PRINCIPAL'S FOLDER


----------

